# blue screen - disable bios settings?



## ryan2293 (Jul 22, 2011)

Hi
Whenever I turn on my laptop (toshiba satellite) after a few minutes (the time can vary) a blue screen appears saying 
"A problem has been detected and windows has been shut down to prevent damage to your computer.
IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
If this is the first time you've seen this stop error screen, restart your computer. If this screen appears again, follow these steps:
Check to make sure any new hardware or software is properly installed. If this is a new installation, ask your hardware or software manufacturer for any windows updates you might need.
If problems continue, disable or remove any newly installed hardware or software. Disable BIOS memory options such as caching or shadowing. If you need to use safe mode to remove or disable components, restart your computer press F8 to select advanced startup options and then select safe mode 
Technical information:
*** STOP: 0x0000000A (0x00000000, 0x0000001B, 0x00000000, 0x824B7808)
Collecting data for crash dump ..."

My operating systems is vista, I don't know what to do I can't find BIOS memory, im no expert on computers and I would really appreciate it if anyone could help me with what I should do
Thanks


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi I have movec you to Bsod's and app crashes for more help if possible please follow the instructions here http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-instructions-windows-7-and-vista-452654.html try starting in safe mode F8 on booting


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

As you may have not gotten a notification of Joe's post, please see: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-instructions-windows-7-and-vista-452654.html


----------

